# Best laptop for gentoo

## simbadda

Hey all this is my first post.

First of all I have used linux off and on for about a year now. I have tried Red Hat 7.3 and 8.0, Mandrake 9.1, Slackware 9.0, Gentoo 1.2(with no luck) and so on. I have Mandrake 9.1 on my laptop now and unhappy with it. My laptop is about to kick the bucket and I want to get something that works completly works with gentoo with no if's and's or but's. If someone could help me that would be great.

Thanks

----------

## snekiepete

I use a hugebee from internetishop, p4, ati 9000 radeon w/ 64mb, a6" screen, and cd-rw/dvd. Everyting works including the s-video

----------

## azcoder

I've got a Dell Inspiron 8500 with a ultra-widescreen running Gentoo.  It works great.  NVidia graphics chipset.  Wireless PCMCIA card works. 

Two thumbs up.

Good luck.  :Cool: 

----------

## klarnox

Try doing a search on these forums.  There are several threads discussing exactly this.  A new one seems to pop up every month or two.

For what it's worth, I run Gentoo on a Dell Inspiron 5100 and everything works...  at least I haven't run into anything that doesn't so far.  I have sound, 3d video acceleration, modem, networking, acpi, atapi CD burning, DVD player all working with minimal effort.

----------

## kwiqsilver

There's another thread on this topic that I just posted to. I'll give you a summary since I have nothing else to do (I love my job):

Anything modern with an ati or nvidia graphics chip and an intel or amd chipset should have full compatibility for video, sound, dvd, firewire, usb, ethernet, touchpad, and keyboard with the right kernel module. Try the -ac kernel for better acpi power management support.

Winmodems will take a bit of work to get functioning, but how many of us even have access to a dial up account anyway?

Try this place:

http://www.qlilinuxpc.com/

Instead of paying the MS tax, they'll donate $20 to gentoo if you order your notebook with gentoo.

----------

## niord

I have an HP laptop. Personally, I wouldn't getting anything with the letters HP on it. Such junk!

Gentoo is fine on it. Everything works, INCLUDING DIALUP.

It's easy.

----------

## Reformist

My HP xf328 notebook runs gentoo ok, but it took a lot of fiddling to get things working, especially on 2.4 kernels (2.6 has most things working out of the box, including software suspend).

That being said, never buy an HP. I was satisifed with it for about 3 months until things started to crap out. Buy something durable from Dell or one of the other reputable brands (IBM, Sony) -- the extra cash is worth it. One year after my purchase I have a near-useless HP laptop sitting on my desk and have regretted getting it.

----------

## soda_popstar

It's been killer trying to get my Compaq Presario X1050 to work.  I've been working on it for a week and still my Synaptics touchpad won't work with mouse scroll and tap-click (I have read every post about it in this forum and tried all the solutions), battery monitor is wonky, volume control buttons barely work and I haven't even tried wireless Internet yet.

----------

## BitJam

I really like my one and 1/2 year old Dell 8200.   But they've been offshore outsourcing their customer service and tech support and it has gotten to to point where their support can be worse than useless.

----------

## Jon Beilin

inspiron 8600 was a cinch to set up and is quite a performer when properly configured (pm 1.6 + hitachi 7200 rpm hd) and 5 hours of battery life doesn't hurt either...

* ok fine ndiswrapper is a bit of a pain to set up but intel claims linux drivers for the wifi will be released soon.

----------

## james182

hello

My Sony Vaio PCG-GRT895MP works well I have not got all my buttons maped yet but all the main bits work very well  :Wink: 

----------

## omahorst

I am running gentoo on a Compaq Presario 2800 and I love it! Everything works flawlessly. Except the power management features. Which, you may rightfully argue, are what a mobile computer is all about. I have read somewhere that the computer has the acpi tables "incorrectly" implemented. Not knowing what that means, or how to fix it, I can only use my machine on ac/dc.  :Sad: 

I have heard, though, that the 2.6 kernel comes with improved power management features. Maybe things will work there.

----------

## sf

I'm currently using a Dell Inspiron 8600, (details below), which was quite horrible to setup, but after all I'm very pleased.

Since update to BIOS revision A05 and Kernel 2.6.3 battery state and some of the ACPI functions are working.

Multimedia Keys are configured with ACME Daemons (just emerge acme). Works well.

Dell Truemobile WLAN Card working fine with the ndiswrapper, just a little bit of configuration needed.

Let's Gentoo

----------

## cbradney

I just bought a Fujitstu-Siemens Amilo D 7830 on Thursday. Working wonderfully so far... all hardware enabled. KDE 3.2.1 installed now and more nad more being put on  as time goes by.. not a problem at all.

----------

## merclude

surprised nobody has mentioned toshiba yet..

im running gentoo on my toshiba satellite a10-690 (or something like that..) 

it works great, no problems with anything at all , although i havnt tried the modem yet, which i've not researched either, prolly a winmodem though :\

anyway, i love my toshiba  :Smile:  had to make sure i gave it props since nobody else seemed to do so  :Very Happy: 

::edit::

my girlfriend has a toshiba laptop that's pretty old, like, 200 or 300 mhz, and it still goes like a champ

----------

## snowbum

I have a sony z. Very nice sturdy hardware. Everything works except  no power down. Reboot works, but no power down. Madwifi drivers work. Buttons work. Bluetooth works. ATI DRI works. Pretty much everything. Use a 2.6 kernel. I just compiled the 2.6.4mm. It works better for me than 2.6.3mm. KDE 3.2 has a nice Sony laptop module for the Control Center.

Remember Sony hardware is sturdy. Some Toshiba are good. Some NEC are good. Some Fujitsu are good. Dell?? HP?? OK Dell is a bit better. You can also get these destnotes - very powerful - no battery. 800Mhz FSB; RAID; two optical drives; P4 3.2Ghz; etc., etc... I think Eurobook makes some. But those are rather pricey. I've seen the same exact models for about 1/3 cheaper on the street.

----------

## DrACoNuS

Give an iBook a try, cheap, stylish, fast! PPC + Linux = Bliss   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Apart from an xfree prob (using vesa atm) my acer aspire is going nicely on a 2.6.4 kernel and kde   :Smile: 

----------

## markandrew

everything works on my T41 except for the general linux/hardware issues like acpi-suspend. IBM actually offer linux drivers for the BIOS and security chip, too (although only for 2.4 kernels atm i think)

----------

## ccosse

Hi, i've got a gateway solo 5350 (they probably don't even make

it anymore!) -- but everything works well. Actually, my eth0/usb

work with 2.4.25 and 2.6.3, respectively, but not both simultaneously.

Anyway, i'm sure it'll get working sooner or later.

C-

----------

## Rainmaker

I have a Dell Latitude 233MX. 233 Mhz, 32 Megs of RAM. Gentoo is the only distro that I could get to open an XWindow system. Works great. Quite fast to. Got like 3 hours battery power, which is about the same in Windows

One but: I can't get the soundcard to work, but that's probably due to a bad instalation of ALSA.

Other but: harddisk is a bit small, so I only got like 200 Megs free after install

----------

## cha0s

Apple PowerBook. I own one of the new aluminum ones, dual-boot OS X and Gentoo. IMO, you will not find a better laptop...

----------

## frameRATE

alienware sentia extreme

Would have got a powerbook except for the damn one click mouse (i use fluxbox!)

----------

